# Whats on your desktop?



## Noonster (Dec 9, 2004)

Easy one this...

Just take a screenshot of your desktop without any windows open and post it up...

Interesting to see people backgrounds (wallpaper) have and how many things people have in the dock and how much crap on the desktop etc...

Obviously i cant post till i get the mac... but i am sure someone can start us off??


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 9, 2004)

this is how mine pretty typically looks like...


----------



## Convert (Dec 9, 2004)

And mine...


----------



## Convert (Dec 9, 2004)

Anyone want to laugh at how I managed to lose 28GB of Hard Disk Space? 

Because, the thing is, I don't know how?! I've checked and my whole User stuff comes up to 15Gb...


----------



## Noonster (Dec 9, 2004)

Thats for the screenshots - exactly what i was looking for.

Keep them coming


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 9, 2004)

(drum roll)

And now, the most boring desktop(s) of all time.  But, I still gets my work done.

Convert: run a "df -h" in the Terminal, and that'll show you the true space being used.  Or, do a "Get Info" on your hard drive.  There are many temporary, invisible files that reside in OS X, and your User stuff doesn't account for half of that.  My user folder is 949MB, and that's only because I have 900MB of photos in there, but my actual drive space being used is 15GB.

Also, posting a screenshot of a "Get Info" window and df's output may help us figure it out!


----------



## chokoretto (Dec 9, 2004)

A typical desktop whose wallpapers change every couple of days, except, since it's the Christmas season, I've "strung" some lights at the top, and unhid the normally hidden dock for the screen shot.  I've more widgets that appear only in Konspose.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=&stc=1


----------



## DanTekGeek (Dec 9, 2004)

chokoretto said:
			
		

> A typical desktop whose wallpapers change every couple of days, except, since it's the Christmas season, I've "strung" some lights at the top, and unhid the normally hidden dock for the screen shot.  I've more widgets that appear only in Konspose.
> 
> http://www.macosx.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=&stc=1


MEIN EYEZ! ZHE GOGGLES! ZHEY DO NOTHING!

seriously....that makes my brain hurt. Ive allways veiwd macs as clean. with definite lines....not cluttered. But, to each his/her own.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Dec 9, 2004)

My desktop picture cycles every 15 minutes (between about 30 pictures of the outdoors, Europe, etc..)

http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/~kwimalar/Desktop.jpg

 Kap


----------



## quiksan (Dec 10, 2004)

convert, 
checkout the app, WhatSize - link 

here's mine.  I try to keep it as clean as possible.  my real desktop is usually a mess, so it's nice to be virtually organized...

These are the desktops from each of my 3 virtual desktops btw
1 - a couple columbines (co state flower)
2 - my lovely wife
3 - me and my boys

(man those thumbnails look like pooh!)


----------



## blue&whiteman (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't get all you people with icons all over your dt.  it defeats the whole purpose of the panther/tiger finder!  at least quicksan knows whats up.  

here is mine  (I run my dt @ 1600x1200 but had to shrink it way down to get under 100k):


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Dec 10, 2004)

blue&whiteman said:
			
		

> I don't get all you people with icons all over your dt. it defeats the whole purpose of the panther/tiger finder! at least quicksan knows whats up.


 Goes back to a request I recent made via Apple's feedback site (hope they took it seriously and that it's possible to do) - have a Finder window available through Dashboard.

 A "working area" Finder window (for me) is the classic example of something I want to regularly pop up instantly and then go away again, without taking up room on the desktop.

 Kap


----------



## powermac (Dec 10, 2004)

This is my desktop. Simple


----------



## Timmargh (Dec 10, 2004)

Mine currently alternates between two wallpapers - one to cheer me up about the crap weather and one to get me in the Christmas mood: Cheery and Christmassy.


----------



## quiksan (Dec 10, 2004)

c'mon let's get more people showing their stuff!  

the thing I get the most out of in these things, is seeing what menu bar apps, and other widgety things they're using that I haven't heard of yet.  i love discovering new stuff for osx, so share you desktops please.


----------



## DanTekGeek (Dec 10, 2004)

::evil:: stupid admin controls wont let me use grab.  . I guess you guys will just have to live with a screenie of my Wintel machine until i get my PB. Allthough i do like this emac quite alot..... (im at school btw, thats why i have admin controls)


----------



## Dorn (Dec 10, 2004)

Hmmm similar to someone's methinks... Ignore any filenames that look funky, I didnt have time to clean it up.

Regards,

Dorn.


----------



## smithy (Dec 10, 2004)

Well my desktop is pretty boring, and my wallpaper at the moment is pretty crap. But here it is ..... I had to shrink mine down too but i run mine at 1280x760 and it looks the pic looks bad cause yer i had to make it bellow 100k.....


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 11, 2004)

Uhmmm, did anyone every mention we already have a thread on this?
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47193


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 11, 2004)

Here are some shots of my Quadra 650 (Mac OS 7.6.1) and my StarMax 4000 MT (Gnome 2.8 on Debian "sid" and Mac OS 9.1).  I don't have Mac OS X running at home yet, as I don't have a capable Mac to run it, nor the dough to buy one...yet.


----------



## Noonster (Dec 11, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Uhmmm, did anyone every mention we already have a thread on this?
> http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47193



Noone mentioned it - but thanks for letting me know


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 11, 2004)

Giaguara, where did you get that picture of the ocean, I like it very much.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 11, 2004)

Noonster said:
			
		

> Noone mentioned it - but thanks for letting me know


But I think such a thread could be refreshed again.


----------



## Noonster (Dec 12, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> But I think such a thread could be refreshed again.



And so do i


----------



## stv1701 (Dec 15, 2004)

Clean simple and no mess... the only way. Well, the way I like it anyway


----------



## Jeffo (Dec 16, 2004)

mine are not even worth posting, i use stock desktop picture almost all the time and the only icon that is ever on my desktop for longer than an hour or two is one network shared drive.  I don't even have the internal harddrives on the desktop.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 16, 2004)

Scaled this one down a bit:

http://members.lycos.co.uk/captainquark/cq-desktop.jpg

or, if you're _that_ interested, you can d/l the full-sized version here

http://members.lycos.co.uk/captainquark/cq-desktop.pdf

Of course, global warming has had its effect on the Matterhorn, so it doesn't look like that any more. I use a dual monitor setup: 1 x 19" and 1 x 17", hence the different size of the right-hand screen. When I work, I keep all the palettes on the right hand screen, leaving my main screen clear of clutter.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 16, 2004)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Scaled this one down a bit:
> 
> http://members.lycos.co.uk/captainquark/cq-desktop.jpg
> 
> ...



I must say, I LOVE those Marathon icons you have.  Where did you get them?


----------



## themacko (Jan 6, 2005)

Not that customized or interesting, but I'll join in the fun anyhow. 

http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/Desktop.jpg


----------



## powermac (Jan 6, 2005)

I notice that not many people change there HD icon. I hate the default icon.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

It's a bit drab, isn't it?


----------



## Randman (Jan 12, 2005)

Clean. 







Desktop pic can be found here.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 12, 2005)

very relaxing desktop! For me it's time to clean mine. It's a pure mess over here..


----------



## Randman (Jan 15, 2005)

The killing joke.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 15, 2005)

wow, "interesting" background, Rand. What's the native resolution of that pic? Wouldn't mind to put it into my random list..


----------



## Reality (Jan 15, 2005)

Sorry it's so small. I don't have the money to pay some host to hold a picture of my desktop for me.


----------



## Randman (Jan 16, 2005)

Zammy, The Joker. 

Reality, very ... busy desktop.


----------



## Reality (Jan 16, 2005)

Sure does look like it now since you mention it. Heh, I'll clean it up after I'm finished  emptying out iPhoto.


----------



## Browni (Jan 16, 2005)

Nearly Mod Free:

(As it is my Dads Machine in theory )






can be found @ http://dev.adambrowndesigns.co.uk/desktop.jpg


----------



## Sogni (Jan 16, 2005)

Click for bigger view.


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2005)

That's not your Powerbook, is it?

On my desktop, there's a lot of clutter, plus an iMac, a couple external drives, a lamp, some books...


----------



## anerki (Jan 17, 2005)

Simple, I used to have a zillion mods, in the end I got rid of all of em since all they do is slowing your computer down imo ... They can be fun to look at tho, but I for one do not find it life-saving to know what weather it is in Dubai, Albuquerque and the rest of the world 

My simple, boring desktop

Edit: Maybe a little explanation, yes, I do have a load of junk, but I made a folder I called Temp and it's in the sidebar of any new window I open, so I can go there instantly. All the junk is in there. All my downloads get sorted in different folders through the application so they don't clutter the box and I have to go searching for something in particular. Basically everything I have is sorted almost instantly, I'm that boring. Nah, I just like a clean desktop, why I keep my desk relatively clean, and my room, and have this annoying twitch to clean up a bit at my girlfriends house when I'm there ...


----------



## Randman (Jan 17, 2005)

You should get some ram Anarchy because none of the gui elements slow down my machine in the least. And I prefer having the weather and time up in the left-hand corner because a) it's where I am b) it's where my family lives and it's nice to know the time and weather there at a glance c) it's where I headed at the end of the week on business.

 I also prefer a clean desktop, but not at the cost of not having what I want out there, when I want it and how I want it.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 17, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> That's not your Powerbook, is it?


Yeah, why?

Altho, my other computers (in my sig) have the exact same desktop background. 



> On my desktop, there's a lot of clutter, plus an iMac, a couple external drives, a lamp, some books...


Funny, that's not what he meant.


----------



## drunkmac (Jan 17, 2005)

Full Size Here


----------



## anerki (Jan 17, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> You should get some ram Anarchy because none of the gui elements slow down my machine in the least. And I prefer having the weather and time up in the left-hand corner because a) it's where I am b) it's where my family lives and it's nice to know the time and weather there at a glance c) it's where I headed at the end of the week on business.



Ah, in that case. If I want something I just use a very extensive bookmarks bar 

I have a gig ram atm, so I doubt that's a problem. No matter how you look at it tho, those thingies eat up power either way I figured, and I don't want to lose any power whatsoever cause it freaks me out constantly that I'm faster than my Mac. Which is why I'll be getting a G5 soon, hopefully it will be on par with the speed I do things ... I'm sure this is an annoyance most Mac users have, no matter how you look at it, Mac OS X has a slow GUI, nice, smooth, but slow. When PC users click something, they get it instantly (I _know_ there are exceptions).


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 17, 2005)

Funny... everyone has such nice clean desktops...

 Mine has defult backgrounds and a BILLION folders/files... Basically it's a mess like my real desk... and floor... etc...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2005)

I think most of the ppl move the whole Desktop content to another folder and then take a screenshot. 
I wish I could clean my place like this once I get visitors..


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2005)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> I think most of the ppl move the whole Desktop content to another folder and then take a screenshot. .


 Really? I don't mind apps such as Konfab and my busy but functional menubar but I usually never keep stuff on the desktop anymore. Too messy (which I could say as much in real life). Too bad there's not an F10 app for real life.


----------



## smithy (Jan 18, 2005)

Well i thought i would repost a new picture of my desktop here it is - dont mind the weird folder names  

http://users.bigpond.net.au/brendan-smith/mydesktop.jpg


----------



## Sogni (Jan 18, 2005)

No, I hate anything being on my desktop. Notice I've even disabled all drives from showing up on my desktop. Besides the two folders, which are aliases to "Documents" and "Jobs", the only other things that ever show up on my desktop are temporary items that immediately get trashed or moved into their appropriate place.


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2005)

Sogni, you could drag the original folders to the dock, kill the aliases and hide the dock for an even cleaner look.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 18, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> Sogni, you could drag the original folders to the dock, kill the aliases



True... might do that. Just quicker to get things off my desktop this way. 



> and hide the dock for an even cleaner look.



As much as I hate the dock - I hate playing hide and seek with it even more. :/

Besides I sometimes have some tools on there I like seeing without hunting for them.


----------



## anerki (Jan 18, 2005)

You hate the Dock? ::alien::


----------



## Sogni (Jan 18, 2005)

anerki said:
			
		

> You hate the Dock? ::alien::




Yep...

But I've not found other solutions that I like and are free (or cheap). So I deal with it.


----------



## smithy (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't mind the dock, sometimes it gets in the way since i have magnifcation always on, and i hate hiding it. One thing that is amazing is to see how soo many people have heaps and heaps of icons in their docks. Mine is just small and simple i guess.


----------



## anerki (Jan 19, 2005)

Personally I put everything I use in there so I never have to go sift through folders. And I don't use a lot of applications (29 to be exact, not counting documents, but including the Finder) so that works out fine for me


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm with anerki on this one. I have a dual-monitor setup and keep all my palettes on the right-hand screen with my dock off to the far right. It contains all the apps I use regularly. As it is well out of the way, it never gets in the way, but gives me instant access to everything I need.


----------

